# Iowa ADBA show



## JayHawk (Apr 4, 2010)

ADBA show saturday in Iowa Preacher took a 3rd in the first show and a 1st and BEST IN SHOW in the second show and passed his C.G.C on sunday.
The weather was miserably hot but enjoyed the show and meeting a few new friends and seeing some fine dogs.

View attachment 7124


View attachment 7125


View attachment 7126


View attachment 7127


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Beautiful dog.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Very nice! Some 'net friends of mine were at that show.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Good stuff, congratulations!


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

CONGRATS he looks really good...how old?


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

Congrats to you and Preacher! One of my "grandsons" Roses and Thorns "Lorcan" aka Shadow took a 1st, 2nd, 3rd and a Best in Show. He was in 12-18 months turned 15 months yesterday


----------



## JayHawk (Apr 4, 2010)

Preacher Just turned 15months as well, this was only his third show and the 12-18 male was a strong class producing 3 different winners and 2 Best in Show (2nd & 3rd shows). We were realy pleased with the results from the show and just as excited about passing the C.G.C.


----------



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

Way to go, Preacher! He looked AWESOME at the show.


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Isn't Shadow pretty dang close to CH now Loretta??

Congrats on the win!! 

I heard Bronson and his offspring kicked some butt this weekend too!!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Lookin' good... I love them "old yellar" dogs.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

awesome, CONGRATS!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Well done Jayhawk and Preacher!!! You received what you deserved, solid pup I think he wanted a piece of that trophy in photo 1 LOL!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Great job. So fumed that i missed that show. What is the next show you are going to?


----------



## JayHawk (Apr 4, 2010)

Saint Francis said:


> Well done Jayhawk and Preacher!!! You received what you deserved, solid pup I think he wanted a piece of that trophy in photo 1 LOL!


The congradulations goes to my wife she did a geat job of showing him, 
I was busy guarding the cooler under the shade tree


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

JayHawk said:


> The congradulations goes to my wife she did a geat job of showing him,
> I was busy guarding the cooler under the shade tree


That job isn't just handed to anybody, you earned that right to guard that cooler my friend HAHA!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Congrats he looks great!


----------



## JayHawk (Apr 4, 2010)

Rudy4747 said:


> Great job. So fumed that i missed that show. What is the next show you are going to?


we are going to Kansas and Nationals for sure and hopefully Texarkana


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

Lady Rampage Shadow is my dogs brother and lives in Missouri. But yes, Logan and Shadow are both doing good Logan has 63 points and Shadow has 58 now. So very proud of both of them. I didn't go to Iowa but will Kansas Nationals and Texarkana. Maybe even some others if I can with one of my buddies.


----------



## JayHawk (Apr 4, 2010)

Sounds like the 12-18 month male class will be strong the next few shows


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Beautiful dog!Congrats on the placings!


----------

